# Dưỡng da ngày giao mùa: Để không tốn hầu bao bạn cần biết món nào nên đầu tư và món nào có thể tiết kiệm



## thuypham (25/8/18)

*Không phải lúc nào vung tay mua sắm mỹ phẩm là tốt, có những sản phẩm bình dân giá rẻ mà vẫn sẵn sàng mang lại hiệu quả chăm sóc da tối ưu cho bạn đấy.*

Chăm sóc da vốn luôn là chủ đề thu hút được sự quan tâm đông đảo của các bạn nữ ở bất cứ nơi đâu. Chẳng phải ngẫu nhiên mà đất nước Hàn Quốc với những cô nàng da sáng lấp lánh đã phải sáng tạo ra liệu trình dưỡng da đủ 10 bước và những thương hiệu dưỡng da nổi tiếng của các nước Châu Âu luôn tìm tòi phát triển công thức sản phẩm của mình với cả ngàn nguyên liệu chiết xuất từ thiên nhiên. Vì thế, không ít ý kiến cho rằng chẳng nên tiết kiệm làm gì khi nhắc đến việc dưỡng da. Nếu có thể đầu tư lâu dài cho một sản phẩm đắt đỏ nhưng thực sự công hiệu thì bạn hoàn toàn nên làm vì làn da đẹp tương lai.



​
Tuy nhiên điều này không có nghĩa những sản phẩm dưỡng da trong hiệu thuốc với tag giá dễ chịu lại không công hiệu. Điều quan trọng là bạn cần chọn được sản phẩm dưỡng da phù hợp với cơ địa của bản thân mình mà thôi. Hãy nghía qua danh sách những sản phẩm dưỡng da chất lượng mà bạn chỉ có thể tìm thấy trong hiệu thuốc và cân nhắc xem nên hay không nên tiết kiệm với sản phẩm nào.




​*1. Tiết kiệm: Sữa rửa mặt*
Thành phần quan trọng trong sữa rửa mặt là axit salicylic giúp gột sạch da một cách nhẹ nhàng, tẩy sạch bụi bẩn đọng trên da và trên lỗ chân lông. Và chẳng có lý do gì khiến bạn phải bỏ một khoản tiền kha khá chỉ để mua một lượng axit làm sạch da mặt có thể tìm được ở sản phẩm sữa rửa mặt của nhiều thương hiệu khác nhau trong khi có khá nhiều sản phẩm an toàn, giá bình dân để bạn lựa chọn cho công đoạn làm sạch da mặt của mình.

*2. Đầu tư: Mặt nạ dưỡng da*
Khác với sữa rửa mặt, thế giới của mặt nạ dưỡng da lại cực kì phong phú và đặc sắc. Với mỗi thương hiệu khác nhau, bạn lại tìm được những kiểu công dụng khác nhau của mặt nạ: từ se khít lỗ chân lông, làm sáng da cho đến cân bằng ẩm, dưỡng da sâu. Sau khi làm sạch da mặt, hãy chiều chuộng bản thân một chút với một hũ mặt nạ chất lượng từ những thương hiệu dưỡng da nổi tiếng như Glamglow, Kiehl, Laneige hay Sulwhasoo…

*3. Tiết kiệm: Sữa dưỡng ẩm*
Hãy thực tế một chút! Sữa dưỡng ẩm cuối cùng cũng chỉ để bồi đắp thêm độ ẩm đã mất cho làn da của bạn, giúp da luôn mướt mịn, tươi tắn. Vậy điều cần thiết ở đây chính là việc bạn cần tìm một hũ sữa dưỡng ẩm thích hợp với độ dày mỏng của lớp kem khác nhau sao cho phù hợp với thể trạng da của bạn. Một sản phẩm dưỡng ẩm dạng sương mỏng nhẹ có thể dễ dàng kiếm được ở hiệu thuốc chính là những gì mà bạn cần.




​*4. Đầu tư: Kem lột da*
Để tiết kiệm một khoản tiền kha khá khi đến spa, gặp chuyên gia tư vấn và lột da, bạn hoàn toàn có thể tự chăm sóc cho mình ở nhà với một sản phẩm kem lột chất lượng. Bên cạnh công dụng tẩy các tế bào da chết, giúp phục hồi vẻ sáng hồng cho làn da, hạn chế da khô, hũ kem lột mà bạn sử dụng cũng cần được xem xét kĩ các thành phần nguyên liệu để đảm bảo an toàn cho làn da của chính bạn.




​*5. Đầu tư: Kem trị mụn, rộp*
Khí hậu nhiệt đới ẩm thất thường cùng không khí ô nhiễm và bụi bẩn có thể là nguyên nhân chính khiến cho da bạn thường xuyên nổi mẩn hoặc rộp những lúc chuyển mùa. Đừng đợi đến khi làn da của mình bị nhiễm bẩn và xuất hiện những vùng nốt rộp, mụn xấu xí bạn mới cuống cuồng điều trị chỉ bằng một vài lớp kem đánh răng mỏng được tán rịt lên. Một tuýp kem đặc trị sẽ ngốn của bạn một khoản tiền kha khá nhưng lại luôn đảm bảo được an toàn và giữ gìn vẻ ngoài cho làn da của bạn




​*6. Đầu tư: Retinoid*
Không ít cô gái nghĩ rằng: retinoid chỉ là một sản phẩm được dùng để ngừa lão hóa cho da. Thực chất retinoid cũng là có khả năng ngừa mụn rất tốt bởi hợp chất này thấm sâu và làm sạch da, ngăn ngừa các tác động xấu của tia cực tím lên da, giảm vết thâm sẹo gây ra bởi mụn. Với tất tật những đặc tính tuyệt vời như vậy, thật khó để loại bỏ retinoid khỏi quá trình chăm sóc da ngăn ngừa mụn. Tuy nhiên do tính năng khá mạnh nên bạn có thể hỏi chuyên gia tư vấn da liễu của mình trước khi sử dụng.



​
*7. Tiết kiệm: Giấy lau mặt/giấy thấm dầu*
Đây là một trong những phụ kiện cần được có mặt thường xuyên trong túi xách của bạn. Nhất là khi làn da của bạn có xu hướng tiết dầu ở vùng chữ T vào khoảng thời gian giữa trưa hoặc sau khi đi ngoài đường khoảng một hai tiếng. Những gói giấy lau mặt có chiết xuất từ dầu hoa hướng dương, trà xanh hoặc lô hội, collagen được bày bán khá nhiều trong các tiệm mỹ phẩm, hiệu thuốc, bạn chỉ cần tìm ra loại sản phẩm phù hợp với làn da và sở thích của mình mà thôi. Một làn da sạch là bước khởi đầu tốt cho việc trị mụn.

_Nguồn: Purewow_​


----------

